

How to write a good job description - sgdesign
http://folyo.me/guides/how_to_write_a_good_job_description

======
sixtofour
An enjoyable read, with good food for thought.

One disagreement:

"We’re pretty nice guys to work with, as long as you love cats like us of
course (dog people need not apply, sorry!)."

Having "need not apply" in a job description can be off-putting. You might be
in violation of the ADA (Americans with Dogs Act), and you unnecessarily
antagonize people with dogs and people without dogs.

